# Wilson Bottling Company and Kling Bottling Works Rockford, IL



## MrsStenberg (May 24, 2015)

We (descendants of Chas A Wilson and Hugo E Kling) have a small assortment of glass bottles from these companies, but we're always on the lookout for more. So far, We have a few crates with bottles.


----------



## zecritr (Jul 4, 2015)

Have any History on them and Pics of some of them,I have a Green 7 ounce bottle i was wondering about?Thanks


----------



## MrsStenberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Hugo Kling, was the son of Swedish immigrant, Joel Kling. Hugo owned the bottling works and Chas. Wilson was a driver for him. Chas. fell in love with Hugo's sister, Beda, married her and eventually bought Kling Bottling Works, renaming it Wilson Bottling Co. 

I can get a few pictures, but I don't have any on hand.


----------



## MrsStenberg (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh! Another story from the family was that Chas. Wilson was approached to bottle for an unknown cola company and turned them down as he believed there would never be a competitor to Coca-Cola. The unknown company was Pepsi-Co. Oops.


----------



## zecritr (Nov 4, 2015)

LOL Don't it figure,love the History thank you


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks, Ms. Stenburg, great story and would love to see those bottles! Back in the early 1900's, some of our local bottlers had the same opportunity , but chose , at best, Gay-Ola and Chero-Cola, and at worst, some brands that didn't last , but a couple years!


----------

